# Para o Sr Gore



## LUPER (26 Nov 2006 às 09:31)

http://www.elsalvador.com/noticias/2006/11/25/nacional/nac11.asp
http://www.elnuevodiario.com.ni/2006/11/24/nacionales/34746
http://www.cronica.com.ar/article/articleview/1164316205/1/13/

http://www.snet.gob.sv/meteorologia/ff012006.htm

E caso não saiba omde fica este país, nós damos uma ajuda


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Salvador

Esamos a falar de 10ºN, cuidado. Claro que o que origina isto é o El Ninõ e o aquecimento global, não será assim?

E que tal os nossos medias darem estas noticias em vez de estarem sempre a vomitar a história do aquecimento


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 12:51)

Realmente é impressionante, esses -2ºC na Guatemala


----------



## dj_alex (26 Nov 2006 às 17:47)

LUPER disse:


> E que tal os nossos medias darem estas noticias em vez de estarem sempre a vomitar a história do aquecimento




........


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:43)

dj_alex disse:


> ........



Gostei dos ....


----------

